# Something Special For High School Graduate



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

We have a senior in High School. He has done all the other things such as Senior Trip, going to the Prom etc. Because of snow days he will not get to walk at graduation. He is enlisted in the Army National Guard. He did his boot camp last summer and this summer he goes out of state for his AIT. In January when his AIT was scheduled it was after graduation. Because of snow days he has to report before graduation. We are having a party before he goes, it is for him & daughter who just graduated college. We would like to do something special since he wont be walking at graduation, Any Ideas?????


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Brandy905 said:


> We have a senior in High School. He has done all the other things such as Senior Trip, going to the Prom etc. Because of snow days he will not get to walk at graduation. He is enlisted in the Army National Guard. He did his boot camp last summer and this summer he goes out of state for his AIT. In January when his AIT was scheduled it was after graduation. Because of snow days he has to report before graduation. We are having a party before he goes, it is for him & daughter who just graduated college. We would like to do something special since he wont be walking at graduation, Any Ideas?????


I realize this is totally different, but last year my niece missed her preschool graduation because of an annual vacation they do with another family. They held a little graduation ceremony just for her while they were there . I think you could do something like this at his party if he'd be game. Would the school let you borrow a cap and gown?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Could you get his teachers to sign a large mat for a frame (maybe a particularly supportive one could take to other teachers he had in HS) and ad a photo of him in cap/gown in the middle and present at the party?

Could you have his friends wear caps and gowns to the party and have a 'photo booth' set up so they can get an assortment of "post graduation" photos done in various groups, silliness and all?

Would the principal be willing to drop by and hand the diploma to him?

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Could you get his teachers to sign a large mat for a frame (maybe a particularly supportive one could take to other teachers he had in HS) and ad a photo of him in cap/gown in the middle and present at the party?


I love this idea!! As far as the diploma or cap & gown thing, those are not options. We are having the party 3 weeks before they are scheduled to graduate & kids don't get caps & gowns til the week before graduation. From the looks of it he will miss them passing them out which is probably a good thing


----------

